# Trimtex Buttboards?



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's me again :laughing:

Ran across these. Wanted to see if anyone actually uses these or something like them. Seems good in theory I guess, I mean heck using full sheets and not having so much waste puts cash in the pocket.. but, I can also imagine it being a p.o.s. and then you have a butt joint that flops around :blink:


http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=235


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have not used them but you can make your own pretty easy. With a 14" strip of OSB or plywood then glue on some 1/4" strips at the edges. With 16" OC studs, it will be pretty stout.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

anyway you go its all good ...just make the butt in the middle of the two studs ....some people put them next to the stud and it dont work as good:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I use them all the time:thumbup:

I got my yard to carry them, and now a bunch of people in town are using them too


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I even did a review quite a while a go...ButtBoard Review


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

They are great. I need to get some to keep on hand or get my supplier to stock them. we had a huge smooth ceiling to do and our finisher was very pleased with them. Save him some work for sure.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well... with quality folks like that recommending them guess what I am gonna try on the next one :thumbsup:

'preciate it y'all.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I learned about them last night from a humourous group of fellows on youtube by the name of precision taping. They look real easy to make. Next time I do drywall I am prefabbing a few.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> I learned about them last night from a humourous group of fellows on youtube by the name of precision taping. They look real easy to make. Next time I do drywall I am prefabbing a few.


osb scraps are great for drywall repairs and for butts....even with out shims on the side of osb the butts are better then on a stud ....its always flat between the studs


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I wonder if you could run a hand held power planer down the middle of a wide piece of osb to achieve the same result. Probably not worth the time and mess...


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

overanalyze said:


> I wonder if you could run a hand held power planer down the middle of a wide piece of osb to achieve the same result. Probably not worth the time and mess...


Did not think about a planer but was planning on using the table saw with a sacrificial fence to put a bevel on the face side of some 3/4" ply.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

One thing I do know is the 54" is a big plus for 48" board. That way you can screw through them on the row below and above when using them on ceilings.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Agreed, but am wondering if they do that because of the 4 1/2' rock that is out there. I know I drive all the way to almost Atlanta (30 miles, closest I can get it) to get that stuff when I have 10' walls. I am just wondering how the transition from the beveled butt board to the top and bottom plate will go. Should be interesting to play around with though


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> One thing I do know is the 54" is a big plus for 48" board. That way you can screw through them on the row below and above when using them on ceilings.



Wont that suck in those edges of the top and bottom board possibly cracking or punching screws through? Would they have the same flex as the ends of the intended board?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

heavy_d said:


> Wont that suck in those edges of the top and bottom board possibly cracking or punching screws through? Would they have the same flex as the ends of the intended board?


If you screw the adjacent rock through the high part (not in the concave), it won't suck it in... It just pulls the tails of the butts in


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure. From the picture in my head of them I thought the raised part was not wide at all. A small target for a screw. I will have to relook at them. I would build my own anyway unless I found them readily available locally.


----------

